# Casita



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Anyone in the Galveston County area around League City to Texas City have one that the boss and I could look at before we make the trip to Rice? PMs welcome.


----------



## Oceola (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a 17' Spirit Deluxe and love it...But it's up near Livingston and I'm in Houston and not feeling too well.

http://casitatraveltrailers.com/






.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

We just bought one last Saturday an dit is at home now. We got the 17ft delux. We love it. If you want to come by today soon, let me know. See my PM for phone number.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys. PM returned, Bully.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Let me clarify what we would like to see. We're only interested in the Independence 17' model, so that's what we would like to see if anyone has one. The others, while close, just won't give us a good idea of what we want to see.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, everyone, for offers and advice. the boss is unsure so we will do our usual, which is wait. And wait. And wait. Maybe in a year or two she will decide something, meanwhile, we don't need to take anyone's time to see their trailer. Maybe another time.


----------

